# bump on head



## chilito (Oct 13, 2014)

Hello can someone please help me figure out what's on my dogs head
Thank you for time and help


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Looks like a histiocytoma to me. Is your dog young? I hear it's most likely to happen in young dogs & on their heads/ears/chest or something like that (It's been years since I read up on it). My very first Chi got a few of these that would literally show up over night, grow & then dry up & fall off in a few weeks. I think the longest one took a couple months to go away. It was quite large...was on her ear & looked like a tick. LOL She is now almost 7 & hasn't had any pop up since she was probably a year old. They are harmless...


----------



## chilito (Oct 13, 2014)

Thank you very much for your reply. I feel a lot better now.
Chilito is about 8 years old. I hope it goes away soon.


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

I agree it looks similar to a histiocytoma. Although I would take her in for a vet visit just to be sure it’s not the beginning of a mast cell tumor.


----------

